# Queen Rearing Videos



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

I just watched these queen rearing videos from Germany on You Tube. They may have been posted before, but I just found them and they are worth posting again... now I just need an island breeding yard...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZlQ7mNmf6o&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVwAiUJ4fdQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3lLihcBHkQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lV-3Bz7TNlU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELLczfL2bp8&feature=related


----------



## gennetika (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks for the post, i've been spending a lot of time trying to find this videos, specially the queen rearing videos, since IWF closed i didn't know where to find them, every time i do what the video says i get great results.


----------



## habutti (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm glad someone preserved these videos.


----------



## Lost Bee (Oct 9, 2011)

It's nice to see videos about things your interested in.
Especially, if your a beginner and would like to plan before 
you leap. 

I wish I wouldn't jump into puddles so much.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

I've watched all the videos from that series, that lady never gets stung, not even once!


----------



## ainsof (Dec 27, 2005)

Definitely Good Vids. Gonna download and save copes to DVD. Thanks Fishman43!


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

No need to thank me, I just posted links here. Others took the time to film, edit, and post them to Youtube.


----------

